# eMail versenden aus php,mysql Forum?



## coce (23. November 2003)

Hallo.

Ich habe einen mysqlserver/php server laufen mit apache.
Mein Forum läuft auch soweit ganz gut, jedoch kann ich keine eMails aus dem Forum heraus versenden. 
Muss ich hierfür einen extra email server laufen lassen, und wenn ja, wie richte ich mir so etwas ein.

   Gruss coce


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. November 2003)

Lokal oder auf nem Inet-Server ?


----------



## coce (23. November 2003)

also das board läuft hier auf meinem server, welcher über ne standleitung mit fester ip ans netz angeschlossen ist. Das ganze soll also ausm Netz erreichbar sein und dann wenn jmd einen Beitrag gepostet hat automatish die entsprechneden mails versenden.

 Gruss coce


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. November 2003)

Entweder setzt du selbst einen Mailserver auf oder gibst in PHP Einstellungen zu einem anderen SMTP-Server an.


----------



## coce (23. November 2003)

ich versuche mich gerade an "hamster" .. wie kann ich das denn an externe mailserver ausgeben ?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (23. November 2003)

Das sollte alles in der sicher beiliegenden Dokumentation erläutert werden.


----------



## coce (23. November 2003)

Also es geht mitlerweile, das das FOrum die mail lokal auf den mailserver hamster schickt. Dieser kann sich jedoch nicht bei 1und1 einlogen um die mail abzuschicken ..


----------

